
Nobody's talking about Apple's biggest developer news: Bitcode - epsylon
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/06/17/apples-biggest-developer-news-at-wwdc-that-nobodys-talking-about-bitcode/
======
shiggerino
A pretty good idea. Before they just used emulators to allow the developers
time to catch up and release new binaries.

I never understood why x86 had to be a hard requirement for the PC, changing
architectures really isn't a big deal.

